# The building of my workshop



## GaryK (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought you might be interested in this:



These pictures were taken from 4-16-2006 through 7-30 2006 when I  moved into it. They were taken in sequence through all phases of  construction.
   Enjoy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m136AbzzE0o[/ame]

Basically a woodshop but I do have a small corner for my lathe and mill.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 23, 2013)

Very Nice. Is it too small yet?

Is that router table built to Norm Abram's plans? Is it working out OK?

--ShopShoe


----------



## GaryK (Mar 23, 2013)

ShopShoe said:


> Very Nice. Is it too small yet?
> 
> Is that router table built to Norm Abram's plans? Is it working out OK?
> 
> --ShopShoe



It's been too small since the day I started moving things into it.

The router table started out that way, but I have since modified it with an Incra fence.

Gary


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice! I like the "contemplating" folding chair in one of the shots, I had one of those when I built my shop.


----------



## Wagon173 (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool!  Can't wait to build a shop to my own standard!  You must have been beside yourself!


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 26, 2013)

GaryK said:


> Thought you might be interested in this:
> 
> These pictures were taken from 4-16-2006 through 7-30 2006 when I  moved into it. They were taken in sequence through all phases of  construction.
> Enjoy.
> ...



Very Nice!

I'm stuck in my cellar for now, it sucks but I can't see investing more money in New York; taxes are brutal.     By the way you must be down south as you have an awfully shallow foundation.   Around here they would expect at least 3 ft for a foundation.  It is still below freezing and it is spring. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;

Like you I try to balance the space with woodworking and metal working equipment.    Further always looking for ways to make better use of available space.


----------



## Path (Mar 26, 2013)

Soooo ... nice 



Pat H.


----------

